# Got new chicks!!



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Hi guys! So I thought it would be fun to share this with y'all!  I got 2 new chicks today at the feed store, kinda unplanned, went in to get dog food and came out with chicks lol! But anyways there 2 adorable Buff Orpington hens. There already so tame and sweet. And mine have green eyes! Does anyone have ones with green eyes? I'm new to this breed so don't know much about them yet. And our coop is being built this week. So any good tips for building a coop? And does anyone have some info on Buff Orpingtons? And if you have some, could you share some pics?? 
Thanks!! 



As you can see, one is lighter and one is more golden


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Cute! My buff orpington is a rooster. He's very sweet!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

blblanchard said:


> Cute! My buff orpington is a rooster. He's very sweet!


Thank you! These little ones are very sweet! Very calm and social


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Anyone else???


----------



## raudabaugh (Jun 2, 2013)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have two Buff Orpington pullets who will be 2 weeks old tomorrow along with 10 other chicks of differing breeds. They are so docile they peep only a little bit when I pick them up. They are both the same color but one has a slight light brown mark on the top of her head. I chose this breed because the Guide to Chicken Breeds magazine recommended them for hobby farmers, children, excellent layers, calm and quiet demeanor. They will also thrive in either confinement or free range. The hens easily go broody and make excellent mothers. Enjoy your Orps I think you will find them to be an excellent breed!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

raudabaugh said:


> They are absolutely adorable!


Thank you!!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I have two Buff Orpington pullets who will be 2 weeks old tomorrow along with 10 other chicks of differing breeds. They are so docile they peep only a little bit when I pick them up. They are both the same color but one has a slight light brown mark on the top of her head. I chose this breed because the Guide to Chicken Breeds magazine recommended them for hobby farmers, children, excellent layers, calm and quiet demeanor. They will also thrive in either confinement or free range. The hens easily go broody and make excellent mothers. Enjoy your Orps I think you will find them to be an excellent breed!


Wow, thanks for the info! I really appreciate!! And yours are adorable!


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Matchers


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute chicks! I can see how you managed to walk out with them too besides the dog food.


----------

